# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

:help: I AM NOT SURE, BUT I THINK MY MALE AND FEMALE BEARDY HAVE MITES,

WE HAVE REMOVED ALL THE TREE LOGS FROM THE VIV INCASE THAT IS WHAT HAS CAUSED THIS, 

THE MALE HAS SEVERAL LARGE-ISH BROWN SPOTS ON HIS STOMACH, AND LEGS, THE FEMALE ONLY HAS ONE, BUT MY CONCERN FOR THE FEMALE IS THAT SHE IS CARRYING EGGS, HOW CAN WE TELL IF THESE SPOTS ARE MITES OR NOT, 

IF THEY ARE HOW DO YOU TREAT THEM, 

I HAVE SPRAYED THE VIV WITH SPECIAL REPTILE DISINFECTANT, AND PUT FRESH NEWS PAPER DOWN JUST FOR TONITE,

CAN THESE SPOTS BE DUE TO MARKINGS ON CITRUS BREED DRAGONS, OR IS IT MITES

ANY HELP AND INFORMATION THAT CAN BE GIVEN WOULD BE MOST GREATFUL

MANY THANKS


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

mites normaly move and are redish in colour as they are translucent in colour and they seem red due to drinking blood also mites are realy small about the size of a pin head or slightly larger 

the best idea is to place paper in th bottom of the viv check it as if you have mites they will be on the paper as well 
you will need a proper mite spray if they are mites

brown spots on belly could just be stress spots


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Have they moved from where you last saw them? Try get a photo up so people can have a look 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

no they havent moved, but now the male has had a shed the spots seem to have disappeared


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Are those dragons in the same viv? You really should split them up if they are. Keeping a female with a male on a permanent basis can eventually kill the female.

The male will constantly be ready to breed and will be harrassing her even if she is gravid (carrying eggs). also the beardie market is totally flooded due to people over breeding this species and its very difficult to find homes for them.

If you suspect mites then you need to take them to a vet and get them checked over. Please use a reptile vet and not a 'fluffy pet vet' as they generally treat even if they have no clue what they are doing.


.


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Are those dragons in the same viv? You really should split them up if they are. Keeping a female with a male on a permanent basis can eventually kill the female.
> 
> The male will constantly be ready to breed and will be harrassing her even if she is gravid (carrying eggs). also the beardie market is totally flooded due to people over breeding this species and its very difficult to find homes for them.
> 
> ...


they have been together since babies, as i was informed by the person i bought them off, i was told, that when they are not together they pine for each other, so i wont be sepperating them, 

as for the mites, if you actually read my last comment, it says they do not have mites as i think it was marks when they shedding, as they have gone now


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

beardygirl2012 said:


> they have been together since babies, as i was informed by the person i bought them off, i was told, that when they are not together they pine for each other, so i wont be sepperating them,
> 
> as for the mites, if you actually read my last comment, it says they do not have mites as i think it was marks when they shedding, as they have gone now


Or you're just selfish and won't buy another viv.....


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

MadMike said:


> Or you're just selfish and won't buy another viv.....


no im not selfish im looking for another viv actually, but i was informed by their previous owner, the person i bought them from, that i am not supposed to sepperate them as they pine for each other

which is true, if i get the male out and not the female, then she pines for him and visa versa,

so dont get arsy with me saying im selfish,

im going on the information i was given by the person i bought them from


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

beardygirl2012 said:


> no im not selfish im looking for another viv actually, but i was informed by their previous owner, the person i bought them from, that i am not supposed to sepperate them as they pine for each other
> 
> which is true, if i get the male out and not the female, then she pines for him and visa versa,
> 
> ...


To be honest most reptiles are not social animals they may tolerat each other but not need to have another of there own kind around to be happy 
Just thought I would add


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't buy 2 if you aren't prepared for complications.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Herp breeder said:


> To be honest most reptiles are not social animals they may tolerat each other but not need to have another of there own kind around to be happy
> Just thought I would add


sorry i think this is wrong and based on what every body said there no research or evidence that said you cant keep a group of any animal i have had reptiles housed together that if you take one out when you put it back the other goes too it as soon as you put them in also as for the male will kill the female what a load of tosh if she does not want to breed she more than capable of telly the male were to go i have seen it in beardies, leo`s etc 

if it work for you then good all i would say is as long as the two are in good health and sharing the viv well then what's the problem myself i would have a all female group as it is correct that there is far to-many beardies about 


Paul


----------



## beardygirl2012 (Apr 22, 2012)

Herp breeder said:


> To be honest most reptiles are not social animals they may tolerat each other but not need to have another of there own kind around to be happy
> Just thought I would add


thank you, there is no need for nastyness like some people were, i just know what i was told,


----------



## meljayne (Nov 11, 2011)

*Rfuk'ers*

Seriously what is with this thread she asked for help on mites and got ripped to shreads on housing two beardies together.. Another fine example of the way rfuk is going lately. All you lot want to wind your neck in

Hun i keep my beardies together so do what you like with them  if they do have mites look on the internet for ardap spray, take the beardies out of the vivarium once you've got them out of the vivarium, clean it all thouroughly, fresh paper on the bottom spray sides back and floor with ardap, close the glass (dont inhale the spray!!) let it all settled then plonk the beardies back in after 10 mins  it works for 6 weeks so if they DO turn out to have mites this will clear them up  x


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd leave it longer than 10Min if using ardap - leave beardies out til the smell has gone, its very toxic stuff. I used it on all the snake vivs and kept them out of their vivs for a few hopurs after.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> sorry i think this is wrong and based on what every body said there no research or evidence that said you cant keep a group of any animal i have had reptiles housed together that if you take one out when you put it back the other goes too it as soon as you put them in also as for the male will kill the female what a load of tosh if she does not want to breed she more than capable of telly the male were to go i have seen it in beardies, leo`s etc
> 
> *if it work for you then good* all i would say is as long as the two are in good health and sharing the viv well then what's the problem myself i would have a all female group as it is correct that there is far to-many beardies about
> 
> ...


With all due respect; it's not working is it, she's asking for advice on a thread entitled 'HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'



meljayne said:


> Seriously what is with this thread she asked for help on mites and got ripped to shreads on housing two beardies together.. Another fine example of the way rfuk is going lately. All you lot want to wind your neck in
> 
> Hun i keep my beardies together so do what you like with them  if they do have mites look on the internet for ardap spray, take the beardies out of the vivarium once you've got them out of the vivarium, clean it all thouroughly, fresh paper on the bottom spray sides back and floor with ardap, close the glass (dont inhale the spray!!) let it all settled then plonk the beardies back in after 10 mins  it works for 6 weeks so if they DO turn out to have mites this will clear them up  x


The female is gravid and the keeper doesn't sound the most knowledgable ever, I don't see that anyone flamed her at all until she retorted to advice with 'I will do what I like thank you' comments... I am also interested know what you mean by pining, OP, what do they actually do?


----------



## meljayne (Nov 11, 2011)

mstypical said:


> With all due respect; it's not working is it, she's asking for advice on a thread entitled 'HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> The female is gravid and the keeper doesn't sound the most knowledgable ever, I don't see that anyone flamed her at all until she retorted to advice with 'I will do what I like thank you' comments... I am also interested know what you mean by pining, OP, what do they actually do?




She is asking for help on mites.. Anyway im wont be replying again and getting anymore involved in this thread.. Sick of keyboard warriors on rfuk.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

meljayne said:


> She is asking for help on mites.. Anyway im wont be replying again and getting anymore involved in this thread.. Sick of keyboard warriors on rfuk.


Keyboard warriors? If you mean me you're massively mistaken, I come on the newbie section to help, which you'd know if you recognised my name around the forum. What I don't take kindly to is when someone is offered advice, which is what they asked for, and reply along the lines of 'thanks but no thanks, I know best anyway'. I agree while she is gravid she should be separated from the male, particularly if the eggs are going to be incubated, to avoid stress for her during this time.

Edit - And the problem doesn't sound like mites, do you suggest we simply say 'it's not mites' and leave it at that?


----------



## meljayne (Nov 11, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Keyboard warriors? If you mean me you're massively mistaken, I come on the newbie section to help, which you'd know if you recognised my name around the forum. What I don't take kindly to is when someone is offered advice, which is what they asked for, and reply along the lines of 'thanks but no thanks, I know best anyway'. I agree while she is gravid she should be separated from the male, particularly if the eggs are going to be incubated, to avoid stress for her during this time.
> 
> Edit - And the problem doesn't sound like mites, do you suggest we simply say 'it's not mites' and leave it at that?




I wasn't on about you lol, i meant the people above when they decide to react like a keyboard warrior, no i know its not mites, it coukd have been anything, specs of dirt that have come away post shed, unless there is cause for concern ie not eating, lethargic etc i would have said yeah its not mites leave it at that


----------



## misstiggins (Jun 9, 2011)

no one can help it if they buy a reptile and are given bad advice.

I hate how nasty people can be on this forum. No professional i ever have talked to or bought off of has been nasty or rude when giving advice or explaining how i could be doing something better.

How are snide/malicious comments going to help someone understand their mistakes or make them improve? Reagrdless of your own beliefs, you wouldnt be that awful to comeone offline, so talk to people with repsect online.

This thread is for 'newbies' and it is in the rules of the forum to be nice and respectful to everyone who comes on for help so if you cant manage that, maybe you shouldnt even look in this section!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

beardygirl2012 said:


> they have been together since babies, as i was informed by the person i bought them off, i was told, that when they are not together they pine for each other, *so i wont be sepperating them*,
> 
> as for the mites, *if you actually read my last comment*, it says they do not have mites as i think it was marks when they shedding, as they have gone now





misstiggins said:


> no one can help it if they buy a reptile and are given bad advice.
> 
> I hate how nasty people can be on this forum. No professional i ever have talked to or bought off of has been nasty or rude when giving advice or explaining how i could be doing something better.
> 
> ...


If somebody spoke to me like that in real life, they'd be spoken to like that in return. I'm not even one of the ones who spoke to her in any kind of 'not nice' way, but i'm amazed at all the heroes defending her when she speaks to people the way she did!


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

find if male and female dragons grow up together, male dose not ussualy get obsessive about mating.

have only seen it in males raised for years on own, and then get a girlfriend, get obsesed by sex (know some people like that too)

if male not constantly, graBBING AND TRYING TO MATE WITH FEMALE, THEY SHOULD BE FINE TOGETHER


----------

